# Windows Creation Tool - USB Stick verlorene dateien retten ! Hilfe !



## ZuIR4m (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem:


Ich habe mir gestern auf einen USB Stick meiner Freundin, die Installationsdatei von Windows10 gezogen per windows media creator um sie auf meinem neuen Rechner aufzuspielen.
Auf dem Stick waren noch Fotos und Steuerunterlagen von meiner Freundin da er ne Größe von 16 gB hat.

Heute , als sie diese bearbeiten wollte und den stick angesteckt hatte, hieß der Stick auf einmal nichtmehr " STEUER" sondern hat sich selbst umbenannt in "ESD-USB" und es befinden sich NUR noch die Windows dateien , weder aber die Fotos noch die Steuerunterlagen drauf?

Ich als Laie habe wohl nicht überrissen dass das Creation Tool das Speichermedium formatiert sondern dachte ich zieh da nur die Installationsdatei drauf..


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Daten zu retten?
 Versuche es gerade mit "Recuva" und "TestDisk" aber das programm findet auch nichts ?

Die Daten wären wichtig!

Vielen Dank

Marius


----------



## bastian123f (20. Februar 2019)

Hast du bei Recuva die Tiefensuche aktiviert?

Das Creation Tool frägt dich eigentlich davor mit dem Warnhinweis, dass ALLE Daten gelöscht werden.


----------



## shadie (20. Februar 2019)

Auch noch bei Flash Speicher....ich vermute die Daten sind Lost.

Man wird auch als Laie im Tool gewarnt, dass der Stick dabei formatiert wird.
Wie immer in diesen Threads.......Backups machen 

Probiere es mit Recuva, ich muss dir aber leider sagen, dass ich da wenig Hoffnungen habe.


----------



## Research (20. Februar 2019)

Das wird wohl nichts, USB-Sticks werden immer in der gleichen "Zellen-Reihenfolge" beschrieben bei Füllung.
Deine 1GByte Dokumente wurden komplett vom ~5 GByte ISO ersetzt


----------



## DKK007 (20. Februar 2019)

Bei sowohl formatieren (wobei die Dateisystemtabelle verloren geht), als auch überschreiben, wobei Datenbereiche überschreiben werden, wird da nicht mehr viel zu machen sein. 

Was für ein Dateisystem war denn drauf? Ich gehe mal von FAT32 aus und das ist auch in Bezug auf Datensicherheit noch Steinzeit.


Ansonsten könntest du noch mal ein Image mit ddrescue o.ä. erstellen und mit Autopsy schauen, was noch zu finden ist.


----------



## ZuIR4m (20. Februar 2019)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Hast du bei Recuva die Tiefensuche aktiviert?
> 
> Das Creation Tool frägt dich eigentlich davor mit dem Warnhinweis, dass ALLE Daten gelöscht werden.




Also entweder ich bin echt richtig blöd oder das Programm hat mich nicht darauf hingewiesen ... das wäre mir doch aufgefallen...

Die einzige Frage ( soweit ich mich erinnern kann ) war ob das Windows für diesen oder einen anderen pc sein soll..


Oh man ich hoffe mal der Strauß Blumen , die Gummibärchen und der Liebe Zettel den ich ihr geschrieben hab besänftigen das Gemüt der Angebeteten n bisschen


----------



## Redrudi (20. Februar 2019)

Ich habe letzt auch ein Stick erstellt und alle dateien gesichert vorher weil ich nicht mehr wußte ob man gewarnt wird.Man wird nicht von dem Tool gewarnt .Es werden die Dateien aus dem Internet gezogen und dann wird der Stick erstellt.


----------



## Venom89 (4. März 2019)

Aehm...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (4. März 2019)

Selbst wenn man nicht 100%ig weiß, dass die Daten erst nach der Formatierung des Sticks auf eben diesen kopiert werden, sagt einem eigentlich schon der gesunde Menschenverstand "Wichtige/sensible Daten auf dem Stick? Dann kopiere ich die doch einfach mal schnell in einen neuen Ordner auf meinen PC, bevor ich irgendwelche Experimente mit dem Stick mache".


----------

